# قدرة محرك المضخة مقدرا بالحصان



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 أبريل 2012)

يتم حساب قدرة محرك المضخة بالحصان من العلاقة التالية :


HP = Q*H * S / 3960*u ​

و فيها :
معدل التدفق بالجالون في الدقيقة :Q
سمت المضخة بالقدم :H
liquid specific gravity :S 
كفاءة اي جودة أداء المضخة % :u  


و لكل مضخة منحني اداء PERFORMANCE CURVE لكل قطر إمبلر ، مقرون بمنحني القدرة POWER CURVE و كل من معدل التدفق FLOW RATE و سمت المضخة HEAD
و من هذه المنحنيات تستطيع اختيار المضخة المناسبة 
و نأمل من الزملاء قص منحني لمضخة تستخدم للاستعمال العادي و اخري تستخدم في عمليات الاطفاء ولصقها بالموضوع مع شرح او بدون
آسف للخطأ و تم تصحيحه


----------



## fayek9 (19 أبريل 2012)

*fire pump curve*

مرفق منحنى لمضخات الحريق 
وطبقا لل nfpa 20Pumps shall furnish not less than 150 percent of rated capacity at not less than 65 present of total rated head. The shutoff head shall not exceed 140 percent of rated head for any type pump

​


----------



## الأمين بريمة (21 أبريل 2012)

مثلا للماء المستخدم في إطفاء الحريق ماهي كثافته بالوحدات البريطانية ؟ هل هو 1000 كجم لكل متر مكعب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أبريل 2012)

الموقع من اكتشاف معلمنا الزميل الأخ م البدري http://www.iprocessmart.com/techsmart/formulas.htm


----------



## aati badri (23 أبريل 2012)

http://www.iprocessmart.com/techsmart/formulas.htm
موقع مهم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أبريل 2012)

مفيش كلمة بتكتبها الا ولها اهميتها و لها مرجعيتها - بارك الله فيكم
نورت أستاذنا البدري و مشكور على الموقع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Muhamed Elgazzar (23 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااا لك !


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ايتا (24 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير
ولكن نريد مثال للاختيار مع شرح المنحنى 

وماهى علاقه السرعه rpm فى اختيار الطلمبات 
وشكراا لكم و جزاكم الله خير والدنيا والاخره 
*


----------



## abdelsalamn (29 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## nofal (30 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 يونيو 2012)

ألف شكر للجميع


----------



## zanitty (1 يونيو 2012)

برنامج صغير جدا لحساب القدره بالحصان بنفس معادله المهندس صبرى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dlcc7tffsk6oxgd


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يونيو 2012)

طول عمرك كبير ياباشا 
زادكم الله من فضله و علمه


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> برنامج صغير جدا لحساب القدره بالحصان بنفس معادله المهندس صبرى
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dlcc7tffsk6oxgd


طول عمرك كبير ياباشا 
زادكم الله من فضله و علمه وخيري الدنيا والآخرة


----------

